# My dogs front legs



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think they look normal.....

Tuckers are close together, depending on how he sits:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Isn't he fairly young still?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Look normal to me


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Young dog, it looks like. Once there is more body and a bit broader chest, it will look different, but looks normal now. A bit "easty-westy", but could be the age.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I agree with the above.

One thing to keep an eye out for is if your dog is turning his elbows out or seems to sit with the front legs forward in front of him (to avoid bending sore elbows). <- I have pics to show at least the latter bit with my previous golden. 

But your guy looks comfortable and he is a bit narrow in the chest right now.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks normal to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Normal*

Looks normal to me, too!

Spirit is beautiful!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He's what? 7-8 mos. old? That's the way Griffs legs looked at that age. The chest will broaden as he matures. He's done a lot of growing in the last 6 months - it will all catch up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is not little Spirit is it? He is so grown up looking. He looks normal to me with his age.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks very normal too me! Joey's legs look like that when he sits right in front of me too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to know, i agree with PG, a bit east-west, going on.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They go thru such changes in growing up you have to wonder if they will every grow out of some of them but they do. Spirit is growing up so fast and so handsome.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

She is adorable... I love her face.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He has the face , of his dad.


----------



## shouryasaxena470 (2 mo ago)

goldensrbest said:


> I, decided to go ahead and post these, after sending a pm , to someone, heck , if you think i am weird, so be, i think spirits front legs look strange, almost too close together, please tell me what you think, really.


 these are normal my friend, do not worry 🦮😎


----------

